# Which type is the best Salesman?



## azrinsani

Imagine you have your own business. You have a product that requires a person-to-person sales approach (e.g. selling home solutions, cars and etc).
You now need sales people to go in and talk to people one to one. 

Which type would you choose as your salesman?


----------



## CloudCuckooLander

I would guess ESTP in general, with ENFJ as a close runner-up. The combination of Se and Fe frequently makes ESTPs very proficient at reading people and thus figuring out the best way to sell something to that person, a gift that ENFJs also share.


----------



## azrinsani

CloudCuckooLander said:


> I would guess ESTP in general, with ENFJ as a close runner-up. The combination of Se and Fe frequently makes ESTPs very proficient at reading people and thus figuring out the best way to sell something to that person, a gift that ENFJs also share.


This thread doesn't seem to attract people that much...

I guess people don't like salesman...


----------



## L'Empereur

azrinsani said:


> Imagine you have your own business. You have a product that requires a person-to-person sales approach (e.g. selling home solutions, cars and etc).
> You now need sales people to go in and talk to people one to one.
> 
> Which type would you choose as your salesman?


An ENTJ I guess.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I've never seen someone as persuasive as two ENTP I know. Really, the can convince most anyone to go along with their schemes.


----------



## SyndiCat

I was a horrible salesman, basically because I can't stand lying. I felt like was not only cheating them, but cheating myself. But yeah, when I did act it was like selling money for half the price.


----------



## azrinsani

MikeAngell said:


> I was a horrible salesman, basically because I can't stand lying. I felt like was not only cheating them, but cheating myself. But yeah, when I did act it was like selling money for half the price.


Is there any particular MBTI type which doen't like to lie?
As an ENTJ, I know we are are very blunt.... probably the most blunt of all type..... we just blurt out the truth straight to the point. Most of the time we ignore other people's feeling. This is very bad at certain situations....


----------



## pinkrasputin

I own my own business but I owe everything I learned from my daddy who is an ESTP. He can sell anything to anyone. We always said that growing up as kids. Good thing he has integrity too. :happy:



MikeAngell said:


> I was a horrible salesman, basically because I can't stand lying. I felt like was not only cheating them, but cheating myself. But yeah, when I did act it was like selling money for half the price.


 I believe it's because I don't lie that I am so successful in my business. I wouldn't sell anything if I didn't feel that I was really giving something amazing and beneficial to someone. I could only sell what I honestly believe in.


----------



## SyndiCat

pinkrasputin said:


> I own my own business but I owe everything I learned from my daddy who is an ESTP. He can sell anything to anyone. We always said that growing up as kids. Good thing he has integrity too. :happy:
> 
> I believe it's because I don't lie that I am so successful in my business. I wouldn't sell anything if I didn't feel that I was really giving something amazing and beneficial to someone. I could only sell what I honestly believe in.


I worked with timeshare in Greece for a long period of time and it was a great experience. I got to work with some of the most awesome people on this planet, my brother included, but my values kept getting crossed and the pay was just garbage. The main factor is that I cannot be pushy. Not saying that every salesperson is pushy, but, there is a line you've gotta cross in order to connect with the people you talk 'to'. Besides, I don't like rejection and I need a steady income.


----------



## SyndiCat

azrinsani said:


> Is there any particular MBTI type which doen't like to lie?
> As an ENTJ, I know we are are very blunt.... probably the most blunt of all type..... we just blurt out the truth straight to the point. Most of the time we ignore other people's feeling. This is very bad at certain situations....


I wouldn't know. But I do like honesty, and I think bold / brutal honesty is better than no honesty at all. I'm the type of person who considers withholding information a form of manipulation in order to serve interest. I don't like it.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I would also say ESTP and ENTJ under the right conditions. I think an ENTJ has to first be sold on whatever he's selling. Well, that's my case. Instead of reading body language like an ESTP, I'll provide such a compelling argument that it would seem stupid to walk away from my offer.


----------



## firedell

ESTP is an obvious choice.


----------



## niss

Best salesman? Any type that is motivated to sell. 

I have taken the top sales position at various times, and I'm anything but an extroverted pushy type.

However, selling is a drain, so I am not a natural salesman. For a natural salesman, I would go with ESFP.


----------



## kiwigrl

I used to be in sales and I hated it. I liked it when it was all about product knowledge but I just wasn't slimey enough to bullshit them into buying something. Maybe I was selling the wrong product because in other areas I am very persuasive about things I am passionate about.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Probably an ENTP.
They are very persuasive.


----------



## kiwigrl

Okay I can't be a real ENFJ (faulty product here) because you all seem to think ENFJs are the best salespeople. lol. I'm too honest for sales.


----------



## azrinsani

kiwigrl said:


> Okay I can't be a real ENFJ (faulty product here) because you all seem to think ENFJs are the best salespeople. lol. I'm too honest for sales.


Fe = Connecting with People

You have to be connected to your customer to be a good saleman!


----------



## azrinsani

Troisi said:


> I would also say ESTP and ENTJ under the right conditions. I think an ENTJ has to first be sold on whatever he's selling. Well, that's my case. Instead of reading body language like an ESTP, I'll provide such a compelling argument that it would seem stupid to walk away from my offer.


I would say that ENTJ would be a good Marketing Executive....making big plans to move a product sales.. But a good salesman? I don't know... 

Maybe ENTJ's can be a good salesman if the product is a dynamic solutions product with many options where creativity can be applied to suite the customers need. It'll similar like marketing in the end....


----------



## SonS

ENFJ and ESFJ are quite persuasive and personable


----------



## pinkrasputin

SonS said:


> ENFJ and ESFJ are quite persuasive and personable


This is true. However, often times they have too much understanding of their social role and may not want to come off as "rude", even if it means closing the deal. This is where I think too much Fe can get in the way of sales. 

I think ESTP can apply a little more "pressure" because they are not as held back by that focus. Being less concerned about those issues, allows them to be awesome at straight-forward risk taking. And the more risks someone is willing to take, the more successes they have.


----------



## Ti Dominant

ExxP types are very great salemen.


----------



## dagnytaggart

When I was in sales, interacting with customers in-person, I was actually pretty good. Managed to make 300% more transactions than the historical record, as well as attracting the highest number of new customers within a certain time frame. I just knew how to work them, and whatever tricks I thought would work, I used. I was working in sales, not clergy after all. 

I don't know what my type is, so.... haha :laughing:

(Either ENTP or ENFP)


----------



## Vanitas

Either ESTP or ENTP, depends on the target market/audience.


----------

